# Hvlp spray gun help



## ckorkyrun89 (Nov 10, 2012)

I'd like to get an hvlp spray gun soon. I've used a friend's set of cambel and hausfelds that had a small and medium gun and thought it worked well. I think it was probably just some Chinese set though.

I'm looking to spend less than 150 ideally and would like to get a sprayer that uses compressed air although I won't be opposed to other suggestions.


----------



## SteveT (Dec 30, 2014)

I am also looking for one, mainly for woodworking projects and painting interior doors. I wouldn't be using it to paint a room or the exterior of a house. The Wagner Home Decor seems to have good reviews. It doesn't cost much, and I'm guessing it has limited capabilities, but wonder if it would do what I want and get me started with hvlp sprayers.


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

I think it break down to what you are going to want to paint and how much of it

Not really enough information to answer you question

with that said I had been painting with a compressor and regular spray guns since I was 13 and bought my first air compressor

but I picked up a Fuji HVLP system mini mite 3 about a year ago and been really happy with it and not having to deal with a air compressor anymore the turbine HVLP is so much more portable and the air is always there and never have to wait and I can spend more time painting well painting is fast cleaning the gun probably takes more more time

unless you already have a big air compressor I would look into another system AIRLESS vs Turbine HVLP

but it all depends on what you want to spray and how much of it

if you have a 20gal or bigger compressor and want to spray this is a real bargain nothing fancy but it will put paint down and teach you a lot for 16 bucks http://www.harborfreight.com/air-tools/paint/20-oz-high-volume-low-pressure-gravity-feed-spray-gun-47016.html


----------



## CrazeeTxn (Jan 22, 2013)

Bought one of these a few years ago. I had a small (10 gal) compressor that couldn't keep up, was always cycling, and was not consistent. Instead of getting a bigger compressor, I went with one of these. I've since gotten a bigger compressor, but always use this to put down finishes and paints. Make sure you get an extra cup. Makes clean up a whole lot easier.

http://www.rockler.com/hvlp-spray-system


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

> Bought one of these a few years ago. I had a small (10 gal) compressor that couldn t keep up, was always cycling, and was not consistent. Instead of getting a bigger compressor, I went with one of these. I ve since gotten a bigger compressor, but always use this to put down finishes and paints. Make sure you get an extra cup. Makes clean up a whole lot easier.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/hvlp-spray-system
> 
> - CrazeeTxn


I have the Harbor Freight version of this Rockler kit. If 150 is your price point I think these are your best options. I haven't had any issues with my kit.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

You mention a HVLP spray *GUN*. If that is all you want you can't do better than the Harbor Freight spray gun. I have used this and it is every bit as good as my old DeVilbiss and Binks professional siphon guns. Search the threads in this website. Others agree! This gun is extremely well made and finished!!! it is *NOT* a piece of junk!

http://www.harborfreight.com/20-oz-8-cfm-gravity-feed-spray-gun-67181.html

http://www.harborfreight.com/20-oz-hvlp-gravity-feed-air-spray-gun-with-regulator-69705.html

Both of the above are the same gun except one has a pressure regulator. There is another much more expensive gun but as far as I can see it is the same gun but chromed. Also, a while back I was in Rockler and I spotted the exact same gun as the Harbor Freight $15.99 gun and they were asking $75 for it. I even took it out of the box and examined it.

Planeman


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Can one use that HF HVLP gun with a turbine system?


----------



## skatefriday (May 5, 2014)

I'm happy with my Earlex.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

CharlesA no, compressed air only


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Another +1 for the purple HF gun… currently on sale and can be had for about $13. I have much more expensive guns, but they now mostly stay on the shelf since I got the HF gun several years ago. And as Planeman said, the exact same guns can be found elsewhere for upwards of $80.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## ckorkyrun89 (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, I had a friend offer that HF gun to me for free a few months ago. It sounds like maybe I should take him up on his offer.

In terms of the type of finishing that I want to do, so far I have been spraying latex paints and sprayable polyurethane. I would like to keep the options open for other finishes in the future though.

From the responses, it sounds like I should either go with the cheap HF spray gun or buy a relatively inexpensive turbine powered gun.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

+1 on the Harbor Freight HVLP Gun with regulator.

http://t.harborfreight.com/20-oz-hvlp-gravity-feed-air-spray-gun-with-regulator-69705.html?utm_referrer=http%3A%2F%2Flumberjocks.com%2Ftopics%2F164370


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

> Can one use that HF HVLP gun with a turbine system?
> 
> - CharlesA


I have no idea. I have never used a turbine system.

Planeman


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Do you have a compressor?
Bill


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> Can one use that HF HVLP gun with a turbine system?
> 
> - CharlesA


Nope , The Turbine guns are very specific to Turbines only. Can't use a regular compressed air gun on a turbine either.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have three gravity feed guns (fluid hopper on top). They are all superior to the old siphon guns. I have a Porter Cable, WoodRiver, and Harbor Freight. The P.C. came with a pressure regulator, but otherwise they are nearly identical.

I get ideal results with 35 psi (measured at the gun), and a hose no longer than 50 feet.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Pintodeluxe, I agree with your air pressure settings and hose length. I re-sprayed the hood of a truck at those settings and it came out a beautiful job! My Harbor Freight gun is the one with the pressure regulator on it.

Planeman


----------



## playingwithmywood (Jan 10, 2014)

> Well, I had a friend offer that HF gun to me for free a few months ago. It sounds like maybe I should take him up on his offer.
> 
> In terms of the type of finishing that I want to do, so far I have been spraying latex paints and sprayable polyurethane. I would like to keep the options open for other finishes in the future though.
> 
> ...


your needle size will be what is important trying to spray latex. I got a number 5 air-cap set for my HVLP. If you are going to spray latex on big areas every day then a airless spray system would be the way to go. But for small projects I have no problems with my fuji mini-mite 3 (3 stage hvlp) The more stages the HVLP have to more powerful they should be and the better they should be at painting the thicker coatings.

here is a guy that does a good job explaining the fuji hvlp system http://www.redneckdiy.com/tag/hvlp/


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

I have several HF spray guns. I have one that's set just for latex paints, and it's a siphon gun. I have one siphon gun set for some oil based paints. I use the gravity guns for thinner liquids. I guess we all must have one of those purple ones.


----------

